# The flexibility of the 'not on the sofa' rule



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We decided our puppy would not be allowed to get up on the sofa, but if we chose to pick him up and put him on our lap this is ok. 

The other day he had a nice nap for 40 minutes which started off on my lap, but as they tend to move around every now and then as they sleep, during the course of the nap he gradually moved all the way on to the sofa. sneaky!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous lol .... And eventually he's big enough to jump up and chose to cuddle you....well how can you say no


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cute! 
It's funny how they put there front paws up, to ask to come on the couch for a cuddle - and the one day (in the not too distant future) you suddenly find they're just up there, and they didn't need your help, and boy do they feel proud of themselves! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How could you possibly resist that wee face 

Molly's is allowed up on the sofa but then spends half the time on the floor 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We had the same rules (well hubby did). I would give Millie a cuddle and he'd come in and say, oh no on the floor. So I'd put her down. Two seconds later he wouldn't be able to resist a cuddle and pick her up and like your lovely puppy slowly slide off the lap to be by your side.

Needless to say the rule lasted all of 3 days. Puppies are just way to cute and hey, they don't really shed much fur so whats the problem.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous photos....and yes, its the thin edge of a very irresistable wedge!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha this is so cute ...

I have a sofa rule .. well kind of anyway! 

We have a dog sofa that they are allowed on and then the other sofas they have to be invited up and only allowed on our lap, it works well as we still get our cuddles but with a bit of control. 

Umm the no sleeping in our bedroom rule does slip at special times too, its all about doing what works for you and your puppy or dog... no right or wrong in so many dog related topics  just what works for you ...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I waited for the couch until I knew they could hold it. Until then, I came down to them or held them on my lap while in a chair or just held them while walking around the house. Held one while the other nipped. Held the other, nipped by the first. Graduating to a couch was great because now I could cuddle with both with back support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What is this 'Not on the sofa' rule?
The only sofa rule in our house is if they are told to get off, then they have to and that is only to protect the grandparents


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We have the sofa rule so far so good Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> We have the sofa rule so far so good Your puppy is adorable!


We are enjoying him very much  He is a lovely little thing.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> We have the sofa rule so far so good Your puppy is adorable!


Didn't you buy her a sofa 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Didn't you buy her a sofa
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


:behindsofa:.... You're so sharp Donna :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Didn't you buy her a sofa
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh ya the one that's not here yet Supposed to be here October 2nd now


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Oh ya the one that's not here yet Supposed to be here October 2nd now


This is the most eagerly awaited dog bed in history ....I hope she likes it!! 

It's so frustrating waiting for something arriving...I've zero patience 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> This is the most eagerly awaited dog bed in history ....I hope she likes it!!
> 
> It's so frustrating waiting for something arriving...I've zero patience
> 
> xxx


Me too and of course Donna had to remind


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> We have the sofa rule so far so good Your puppy is adorable!


How do you resist that gorgeous face of hers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I know already there's no way I would be able to have a sofa rule , I look forward to sofa cuddles  hubby says he doesn't mind if Summer shares the sofa with me, as long as he has were to sit he's fine


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Me too and of course Donna had to remind


Well willow and I need some where to sleep when we move in. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

We also had the no sofa rule to begin with, but......... yes he does get up there and as neither of us pushed him off, Ted's like 'yes' i can stay and then he tries the routine of 'just how much of this sofa can i have' lol ..... we do find that sometimes he's just too much of a fidget! and it's a very busy sofa when the grandchildren are round though!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well willow and I need some where to sleep when we move in.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


hehe! too funny that would make for some cute pictures


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie jumps up on the sofa, but generally gets den when we tell him to. It's like he's just checking if we've changed our minds!
He has now graduated to jumping on to the dining room table! My wife lost her dinner the other day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha that's funny - cheeky ollie!
Ralph likes to get on the table if possible - he has no table manners!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well you all know we have a strict sofa rule... Dogs only!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So my the sofa and love seat are all pushed up against the window with the coffee table in the between to create space inside for these two. And they use it to nap, chew on their treats, wrestle with each other. But Lexi, who has become the leaping master, uses it like an agility course when she wants to include the inside with her doodle dash. Crazy running/chasing outside. Leaps through the doggy door. Mad dash across their beds. Then over to the couch-table-couch. Leap down to dash around the island in the kitchen to align herself properly to the doggy door where Beemer is patiently waiting to pounce. All attempts at corrections are useless as it happens so fast by the time I'm aware of it, it is over. They don't get the full run of the house so I'm okay with them taking over this space.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We never had a no couch rule... How could we when our cat has free rein and probably leaves more hair around then the dog does... The only problem is Piper can't get on the couch without help right now. But she will get off when asked. I don't plan on her having a "favorite" spot.

The bed is another issue. I don't have a problem having her sleep with us. But hubby does have a problem with her having free rein right now. He does have a point as she is NOT potty trained yet. So we do not allow her in the bed all night. She sleeps in a cat carrier on my night stand... Around 2:30-3:00 she comes over and wants to sleep next to me. I put her back then she comes back around 5am at which time I let her stay. But she stays real close to me, like glued to me. Sometimes she wonders over to hubby.

I think right now he is more concerned with rolling on her at night and the peeing in the bed thing. Which I can understand that. He right now doesn't want her sleeping in our bed all night even after potty trained.... Well we will see....


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha we started off in a similar way 'seymours not allowed on the sofa' my partner and I unknowingly to one another used to sneak him up when the other wasn't around haha. One day when Seymour was big enough to jump up, he helped himself to the sofa-whilst my OH and I were both sitting on it. Needless to say, he now has a permanent spot on the sofa! Well who could refuse a seriously cute poo cuddle?!? X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Every time he's put his paws up when we've been sat on the sofa, we stand up, this tends to make him stop and sit down and we then give him attention when he's sitting down. Sometimes you can see he's about to jump up and then he must have a quick thought as he sits down instead and looks at us - clever boy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, am I the only real meany who has a no sofa rule and still sticks to it? Dudley did come up for puppy cuddles but once he was charging into the room trying to jump up himself we decided to stop it, as we didn't want him doing that at other peoples houses and as he was, shall we say challenging, at times we wanted to reinforce the pack leader stuff. I have always said maybe when he is around 2 if we can teach him to only go on when his blanket is there then maybe....Anyway, we only have 1 sofa in the lounge and he would take up most of it!


----------

